# High School Soccer



## Dominic (Nov 18, 2017)

New High School forum.


----------



## boats (Nov 28, 2017)

Any predictions in the boys CIF San Diego section?


----------



## Surfref (Dec 1, 2017)

I refereed my first varsity girls game and know both coaches very well.  We talked about how DA has impacted their teams.  One coach had two girls opt out of HS for DA.  Both startering outside mids, one a sophomore and one a junior.  The coach said they are missed, but the other players have adjusted and will only get better as the season progresses.  The other team had five girls opt out of HS for DA, 1 Forward, 1 mids and 3 defenders.  This team is usually one of the better teams in the county and it was evident that those 5 missing players impacted the team.


----------



## CopaMundial (Dec 4, 2017)

Carlsbad High faced JSerra tonight. CHS goes up 1-0 in the first half, with their amazing little freshman. JSerra answers back with 2 and then foul in the box. CHS can't convert and JSerra keeper has a great save, but overall, I say this is a fantastic result for CHS. Supposedly losing 5+ players to DA, but yet just went toe to toe with the number #2 team in the nation that is comprised primarily of SoCal Blues Baker players that are ECNL national champions and opted to stay in ECNL as a team, which means they can still play HS soccer. I say, all the girls just need to enjoy the HS season, have pride in your school, make friends, stay healthy and believe that anything can happen because it can. Every year has it's challenges. I'm sure more are in store next year, but for now, who cares who's not playing HS....it's about those that ARE!


----------



## gkrent (Dec 5, 2017)

CopaMundial said:


> Carlsbad High faced JSerra tonight. CHS goes up 1-0 in the first half, with their amazing little freshman. JSerra answers back with 2 and then foul in the box. CHS can't convert and JSerra keeper has a great save, but overall, I say this is a fantastic result for CHS. Supposedly losing 5+ players to DA, but yet just went toe to toe with the number #2 team in the nation that is comprised primarily of SoCal Blues Baker players that are ECNL national champions and opted to stay in ECNL as a team, which means they can still play HS soccer. I say, all the girls just need to enjoy the HS season, have pride in your school, make friends, stay healthy and believe that anything can happen because it can. Every year has it's challenges. I'm sure more are in store next year, but for now, who cares who's not playing HS....it's about those that ARE!


You should post a CIF San Diego Section thread!


----------



## twoclubpapa (Dec 5, 2017)

CopaMundial said:


> Carlsbad High faced JSerra tonight. CHS goes up 1-0 in the first half, with their amazing little freshman. JSerra answers back with 2 and then foul in the box. CHS can't convert and JSerra keeper has a great save, but overall, I say this is a fantastic result for CHS. Supposedly losing 5+ players to DA, but yet just went toe to toe with the number #2 team in the nation that is comprised primarily of SoCal Blues Baker players that are ECNL national champions and opted to stay in ECNL as a team, which means they can still play HS soccer. I say, all the girls just need to enjoy the HS season, have pride in your school, make friends, stay healthy and believe that anything can happen because it can. Every year has it's challenges. I'm sure more are in store next year, but for now, who cares who's not playing HS....it's about those that ARE!





> You should post a CIF San Diego Section thread!


This was an inter-sectional CIFSS v CIFSDS matchup so of interest to fans of both sections.  I agree that creating an SDS thread would be good.


----------



## outside! (Dec 5, 2017)

Surfref said:


> ...One coach had two girls opt out of HS for DA.  ...The other team had five girls opt out of HS for DA....


Not arguing with you Surfref, but I would like to raise a point. I doubt that most of these girls "Opted out of HS for DA". For most of them the club team they have been on for many years became a DA team. The would have had to "Opt out of DA" and find another club team in order to play HS. For many of them, that would be a step down in playing level and for the players with commitments to college may have run counter to the advice of their future college coaches. Some HS coaches are allowing DA players to act as managers in order to allow them to finish their HS careers with some involvement with the team. Other HS coaches are acting childish and forbidding any involvement by the DA players.


----------



## CopaMundial (Dec 5, 2017)

gkrent said:


> You should post a CIF San Diego Section thread!


Are you asking me to make a NEW thread? Why? This thread is called High School. Can't we all just post here, regardless of whether it's SD or OC or LA or IE.


----------



## gkrent (Dec 5, 2017)

CopaMundial said:


> Are you asking me to make a NEW thread? Why? This thread is called High School. Can't we all just post here, regardless of whether it's SD or OC or LA or IE.


That's what this whole forum is for.  In the past, we have had threads for boys and girls soccer and sometimes broken down by section, just so people that aren't interested don't have to scroll though a bunch of stuff to mine out the stuff they are looking for.


----------



## Surfref (Dec 6, 2017)

outside! said:


> Not arguing with you Surfref, but I would like to raise a point. I doubt that most of these girls "Opted out of HS for DA". For most of them the club team they have been on for many years became a DA team. The would have had to "Opt out of DA" and find another club team in order to play HS. For many of them, that would be a step down in playing level and for the players with commitments to college may have run counter to the advice of their future college coaches. Some HS coaches are allowing DA players to act as managers in order to allow them to finish their HS careers with some involvement with the team. Other HS coaches are acting childish and forbidding any involvement by the DA players.


Just my wording.  I know the situation those girls are in.


----------



## outside! (Dec 6, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Just my wording.  I know the situation those girls are in.


I know you do, but some may not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 13, 2017)

The 02’s, as most already know, does not have a girls DA team this 17-18 year.  They will next year and I think the 03’s go back to ECNL from DA next year.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Dec 13, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The 02’s, as most already know, does not have a girls DA team this 17-18 year.  They will next year and I think the 03’s go back to ECNL from DA next year.


The 02's have the U16/U17 DA team this year. Next year the 03's have U16/U17. The girls that belong at DA level always have a DA team - this is why they combine age group; otherwise, there would be 2x the girls playing and we already have too many U16/U17 players that don't belong at this level.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 13, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> The 02's have the U16/U17 DA team this year. Next year the 03's have U16/U17. The girls that belong at DA level always have a DA team - this is why they combine age group; otherwise, there would be 2x the girls playing and we already have too many U16/U17 players that don't belong at this level.


Are you talkin’ about the boys?


----------

